# *******,Dual Battery Setup ,Marine Battery+Reg,Battery ??



## welded wrenches (Oct 19, 2004)

Anyone ever consider using deep cycle marine battery with a regular battery,,both brand new and both 1,000 cca. might be a ******* idea, why does this setup continally work year after year?? Im probly the only odd ball using this setup..


----------



## massbowtie (Feb 19, 2003)

*I do*

the same thing. I have had this setup in 3 different trucks and it works fine. What I do is run a solenoid so that when the truck is off the batteries are seperated. That way one doesnt kill or draw from the other. I leave the factory battery and just buy a marine battery to add.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Just buy a charging isolator. and hook your plow up to the Deep Cycle.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Are they wired in true parallel or isolated?

You're not the only oddball on this site....


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

I would like to hear more about this set-up.


----------



## welded wrenches (Oct 19, 2004)

******** batery combo*

1 st of all both batterys the deep cycle marine with the start option,,,and regular battery both have to be the same CCA cold cranking amps,and both have to be brand new..dont mix a used with a new one thats a no no..just ran ground wires to the engine,,then tran ground wire the cab firewall and ground to the chassis frame then ground to the plowpump..can never have enough ground wires...using #2 weldiing cable if you have accerss to them then add your ends..whichever...then ran positive post to positive post..also ran a #10 gauge (stranded type)wire right from charging post on alternator to regular battery,(not to the deep cycle) use the deep cycle positive to run the plowpump, hear another thing im using a low rpm hi-out alternator G.M. 78 amp (rare -rare) 15.2 volts output at idle speed..ya 15.2 volts..have terminal end sanded with sand paper after tightning brush on either grease of use tranny fluid..to avoid corrosion..and..p.s,.dont for to use wheel bearing grease on paint brush on ALL STEEL BRAKE LINE to avoid rust....spray on undercoating in a can is a JOKE!! it fall off or starts to flake off then trap moisture n salt in the place it fell off..yes it look pretty...


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

welded wrenches;1349326 said:


> 1 st of all both batterys the deep cycle marine with the start option,,,and regular battery both have to be the same CCA cold cranking amps,and both have to be brand new..dont mix a used with a new one thats a no no..just ran ground wires to the engine,,then tran ground wire the cab firewall and ground to the chassis frame then ground to the plowpump..can never have enough ground wires...using #2 weldiing cable if you have accerss to them then add your ends..whichever...then ran positive post to positive post..also ran a #10 gauge (stranded type)wire right from charging post on alternator to regular battery,(not to the deep cycle) use the deep cycle positive to run the plowpump, hear another thing im using a low rpm hi-out alternator G.M. 78 amp (rare -rare) 15.2 volts output at idle speed..ya 15.2 volts..have terminal end sanded with sand paper after tightning brush on either grease of use tranny fluid..to avoid corrosion..and..p.s,.dont for to use wheel bearing grease on paint brush on ALL STEEL BRAKE LINE to avoid rust....spray on undercoating in a can is a JOKE!! it fall off or starts to flake off then trap moisture n salt in the place it fell off..yes it look pretty...


Um can I see a picture of this??? lol


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Definitely do protect your steel brake lines, they're a pain to replace and of course you'd hate to find out the hard way that you need to fix them...


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

i do, i do not remember what size my batteries are but yes i added a marine deep cycle to my trucks system. 

You want ******* dual battery? my first plow truck (rusty but TRUSTY!) 78 chevy, second battery was bungy corded to the main battery, with 2x4s taking up space around them for a snug fit!


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

I've seen dual prupose batteries. How well do this work?


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

T-Trim;1349868 said:


> I've seen dual prupose batteries. How well do this work?


For what it's worth, deep cycle batteries from big box stores/discount stores tend to be just relabeled starting batteries...which I took advantage of when I had a deep cycle battery and my wife's SUV's battery failed. Stuck that deep cycle in, worked great through winter and everything.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

Saw them at autozone called dual purpose. Both deep cycle and normal battery. so you could just use two of them.


----------

